# Question about SD to HD for OTA



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

If an affiliate station broadcasts in SD, why can't they rebroadcast the Networks HD programs in HD?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Cost $$$$ to broadcast in HD. Some stations have more $$$ than others.


----------

